# Having pup problems...anybody have advice??



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. Golden puppies can try your patience. For the house training I would go right back to square #1. Use a crate to confine him when he can't be monitored inside the home. Take him out on a leash when he needs to go outside. Early and often are the clues here. When he pees outside praise him like a madman. 

The leash will also help you correct him when he chews on the grass.
Good luck to you.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

You can't compare two different dogs. They are all different and maybe it is time to go back to square one as Rob has suggested. I have two dogs of different breeds and I know the challenges that you are going through. I know with my Golden that love and reassurance is the way I had to go with mine. She did not take to harsh words at all and actually was worse if I wasn't talking in a nice tone..........I hope that helps..........

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!!



> He loves to tear apart my grass out in our back yard and dig.


Is your dog doing this when he's left outside in the yard by himself? Perhaps you can find activities he can participate in with you in order to release his energy... fetch, training sessions, etc.



> He will chew anything he can get ahold of. Like for example, he ate a roach trap thing.


Does he have his own toys/bones to play with? Although it's most likely still going to happen regardless. Golden's are known for carrying (and yes sometimes chewing as pups) whatever they can find around in their mouths. It's not unusual for us to find the t.v remote or a slipper out in the yard thanks to Camden.

I would just make sure you put stuff that is unsafe for him where he is unable to get it, until he's a little older. 



> He still urinates in the house if i dont keep an eye on him.


 So, keep an eye on him. Treat him like you would a little pup... take him out often, like Oakleys dad said crate him or confine him in the room that you are in. 

Good luck! This forum has a wealth of knowledge so I'm sure you'll find lots of good info that will help.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I agree start back over with the potty training, as for the yard mine would do it if left outside too long and unattended, also they love to dig and eat grass.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Goldens thrive on lots of exercise and playing, especially puppies. Make sure he's getting a couple of hours of strenuous exercise every day: one in the morning and one in the afternoon or evening.

A tired puppy is a good puppy, and a good puppy makes for a happy mom!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

wishihad2goldens said:


> Goldens thrive on lots of exercise and playing, especially puppies. Make sure he's getting a couple of hours of strenuous exercise every day: one in the morning and one in the afternoon or evening.
> 
> A tired puppy is a good puppy, and a good puppy makes for a happy mom!
> 
> Welcome to the forum!


Goldens love to dig as pups and young dogs in the yard when unsupervised and bored. I take my dogs everyday for 45 min in the morning and then another in the late afternoon unless we have obedience class. Bogart is the best boy ever, well behaved, doesn't chew and is calm. They need the off leash running time. They are big active dogs that don't just want to hang out in the backyard.
All the best,


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I agree with the previous two posts on exercise. You know when I was a child, it was not uncommon to see a dog alone in a yard pacing back and forth along a fence or one tied to a laundry line or one of those cable things. Today, I don't see that kind of situation very often, but when I do, I feel very sad for the dog - actually I feel anger. 

Exercise is essential for dogs, especially Golden Retrievers and they need supervision - just like a young child would. I'm sorry if this is harsh but I have a very strong opinion about this. If a dog is chewing on roach traps or is digging holes all over the yard, the dog is very bored and someone is not around to manage his behavior.


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

Ronna said:


> You can't compare two different dogs. They are all different and maybe it is time to go back to square one as Rob has suggested. I have two dogs of different breeds and I know the challenges that you are going through. I know with my Golden that love and reassurance is the way I had to go with mine. She did not take to harsh words at all and actually was worse if I wasn't talking in a nice tone..........I hope that helps..........
> 
> Ronna
> Dallie & Karlie


I agree completely with this one. It took me WEEKS to figure out that correcting Max with a harsh tone, raising my voice, or physically removing him from a situation did NOT work. I had to keep my stress, aggravation & frustration totally out of the mix and talk to him calmly and softly....ONLY THEN will he calm down. The louder I get, the more excited & rambunctios he gets.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Everyone has given you excellent advice. You really need to start back at square one with the potty training. If he does not go to the bathroom when you take him outside, then he should go right in his crate for about 10-15 minutes and then he gets taken outside again. You repeat this until he goes. When he does go, make sure you praise him lots. Also, make sure to clean and disinfect the areas in the house where he has gone to the bathroom. 

As far as the digging and chewing, Goldens are high energy dogs, especially during their first few years. They need regular exercise and interaction with you. The chewing an digging starts when a dog is bored and has pent up energy. Try playing games of fetch and things like that in the yard and go for plenty of walks.

Good luck.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dakota*

Dakota:

It does get better. When you aren't around to watch him inside, use the crate-be sure to take his collar off first. Dogs never mess in their crate unless they are sick.

My dogs are 10 years old and 9 years old and the garbage can is still behind closed doors under the sink, I have no tissue or anything they could swallow in any of the bathroom waste baskets-I treat them as if they are children, because I think that dogs are always 2 yr. old children.

I also agree with many others-my dogs are never out in the yard without me supervising what they are doing. That's why they don't dig-they are basically only out there to do their business, unless we're out at the pool and then the dogs are with us and our company.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I think 7 months is a fairly typical age when your dog will test their limits. Just like a teenager.  There's been some good advice re: crate training and house training already here. All I can say is, my dogs are annoying, destructive, and all-around terrors if they don't get sufficient exercise. What is "sufficient" varies between dogs, but when you find that sweet spot, you will realize that a tired dog is a GOOD DOG. good luck!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> I think 7 months is a fairly typical age when your dog will test their limits. Just like a teenager.  There's been some good advice re: crate training and house training already here. All I can say is, my dogs are annoying, destructive, and all-around terrors if they don't get sufficient exercise. What is "sufficient" varies between dogs, but when you find that sweet spot, you will realize that a tired dog is a GOOD DOG. good luck!


 
:wavey: **** GOOD to see you and the boys back on here


----------



## sladestrife (Apr 2, 2009)

I too was having this kind of problem as well. Since I have started taking my dog out for daily walks she is a more relaxed puppy. She is still somewhat a handful at times, but what puppy isn't?


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

It sounds like everyone is giving you great advice! A few things to add........if he is chewing got to your pet store and get a "kong" . It is a great device for chewing goldens. We stuff ours with peanut butter and bread and the dog will chew and chew and chew trying to get the peanut butter out. It is very similar to a bone with marrow in it. The dog gets in the zone and will wear himself out chewing.

Golden retrievers and back yards are not very good for each other. Most goldens don't react well to being alone or with other dogs in the yard. They are bred to be within 10 feet of the master sitting outside the duck blind. In essence, they want to be with you. That is why so many of them are called "shadow".


----------



## Altmom (Aug 5, 2008)

*I feel your pain!!*

While I was trying to reply to you, I had to stop twice to retrieve hat from Allie (my Golden) and get her off the counter. Goldens are troublemakers if left to themselves for more than two minutes. Al is 11 months old and I finally figured out that running her into the ground with exercise is the only thing that will calm her down. So, I'm going for a walk. Take yours!!! Trust me, tire them out and their a whole other dog. This also works for kids too, most of the time!!!


----------



## jzgrlduff (Feb 15, 2008)

> I know with my Golden that love and reassurance is the way I had to go with mine. She did not take to harsh words at all and actually was worse if I wasn't talking in a nice tone..........


Me, too! Macy does not like harsh words or raised voices of any kind. She gets worse! 

I agree, I think more daily exercise will do the trick. Macy only gets 2 walks a day, about 10 minutes in the morning and aoub 20 minutes in the morning. If she only gets that, she'll still act up a bit. But if she gets those walks, plus about 10 tennis ball retrieves in the backyard, she's good to go!!


----------



## goldengirl09 (Jul 23, 2009)

My puppy is only 4 months so I might not have the best advice but I can tell you what I've been doing. Unfortunately, I just supervise him all the time- especially outside! Luckily, he's good inside the house but he's a digger and a dirt eater when outside. 

I either stay outside with him or watch him from the window and if I see him digging or eating dirt, I spray bitter apple on it and firmly tell him no- not yelling, just a calm nuh-uh and I redirect him to something else like playing fetch. 

I haven't tried this but I've thought about buying a small plastic kiddie pool and filling it with sand- that way he has a space where he is allowed to dig. Although, that might not be good if he eats all the sand! 

Anyway, hang in there!! And if you haven't yet, I'd get him in a positive training class and socialize him. As much as I walk my little guy, nothing wears him out like playing with other puppies. Good luck!


----------

